# This is one cool fishing dog LOL



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope this works, a friend sent it to me
http://s117.photobucket.com/albums/o55/iansmama2000/?action=view&current=ToTo2.flv


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I saw this on facebook the other day... what an awesome dog!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow,this fish is huge!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Whoa! THAT'S a Fisherdawg!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's soulmate  Can you imagine these two dogs together? They could feed a whole village! 

I love fisherdawgs ... it's so cool that I have one myself! 

:wavey:


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy's soulmate  Can you imagine these two dogs together? They could feed a whole village!
> 
> I love fisherdawgs ... it's so cool that I have one myself!
> 
> :wavey:


I thought of Miss Daisy when I saw it LOL :


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Geeze! Thats a huge fish!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Holy cow what a fisherdog! That was a huge fish!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

OMG, that's amazing!! He hauled in one heck of a lunker!! I also thought of Daisy as I was viewing this.  

~Jackie


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Man that one huge fish, thought of Daisy too when i saw the video.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, y'all thought of Daisy. That made me feel good, thanks! 

Do you know, she practiced for almost 2 years before she finally caught her first fish. That's a long time to keep trying to do something ... she was not going to give up. Fishing has always been her "thing." What a surprise, I certainly never expected this in her when she was a puppy -- fishing wasn't even in my vocabulary LOL


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

wow. He's so full of himself when he brings it in...now the Pud saw this and next summer she's gonna try to do him one better


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

When he cleans it and cooks it.......I will be impressed.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

that's the size Obi would get in his younger years!!

seeing that lab's technique really looked Obi way back when

'course I have no pictures so ya just got to believe me - I will dig in the pic boxes to see if there is anything. (know we had some off early digital, but didn't know how to save 8 years ago)

I think his record was 13 salmon (varying sizes) laying on river bar, all still flipp'n around


----------

